# Is this a Iceberg Electric Blue Hap Cichlid? Can I get one?



## Sylvia (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello. I went to Petco in Columbus, Georgia last week and asked for a iceberg electric blue hap./Sciaenochromis fryeri (Maleriis) Cichlid. The told me they were going to order it and I should come back the following week to pick it up. I came back today and they stated they just got it in. These are the pictures of what I got. They sold me 3 of them and insisted they are the iceberg electric blue hap juvenile. They insisted that they will change their color and will look more like the Blue electric hap in about 6 months. I surfed the web trying to see what Juvenile Iceberg Electric blue hap looks like and I only found adult pics. While surfing the web I came across pic's of Blue Johanni Cichlids which I think looks alot like the fish I got from Petco. Can anyone help me out and tell me what kind of fish are these? Also if they aren't the Iceberg electric blue hap does anyone know where I can get some? I live in the 31904 Zip Code Area. The online markets want too much for shipping and I only want maybe two. Thank you.


----------



## Sylvia (Dec 8, 2010)

The links were you can see the pics of the fish I got in Petco is

http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/8620/01142011002.jpg
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/2234/01142011007.jpg
http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/6595/01142011014.jpg


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Take 'em back, they are not the fish you asked for.

They are indeed mbuna, similar to the "blue johanni" pics you found. Actually, johanni juvies and females are actually yellow, so its more likely they are maingano, either poor quality or hybrids of the same and other similar melanochromis species.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Never heard of them called Iceberg.. except from another poster on here.

We visit 3 Petsmarts and 1 petco and a LFS in the area, never seen it called Iceberg.

It's a Electric Blue Hap/Sci.Fry (as you noted).

But I agree with Rhinox, take'm back.

I have a picture (in my tanks profile I think) of a real Electric Blue (purchased from a Petsmart) Sci.Fry - he looks great!


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Actual the Sciaenochromis fryeri that have the white stripe on their forehead are refered to as "Iceberg" They a variant from the destination point of Maleri Island and IMO are the nicest ones.

None the less the pics you posted definatley are not Sciaenochromis fryeri as stated in the above post. The employees are either very uneducated in fish ID or they purposely took advantage of you. Chain stores are not the best choice for most fish. Put a want add on here for someone in your area that may have some for sale.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

LOL. Definitely a melanochromis of some kind. I have two Iceberg fry (1-2") that came from my buddy who bred them, as fry they are silverish and have darker vertical barring.

I typically don't take the word of any person at a fish store, big chain or not. Do your research, know your fish, and pick them out yourself. Even one of the better LFS here often has fish in the wrong tank. One tank will be labeled with different fish in it and the fish that is on the label will be in another tank, so know what you are buying before you buy. I do Google image searches from my phone if I am unsure. I also wouldn't buy fish at a Petsmart or Petco.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

The image above is a Sci.Fry bought from a Petsmart for $25. He's gorgeous, has the white blaze on the head.

I've found some great looking Acei from another Petsmart too.

Another Petsmart in our area doesn't have ****... so it really depends.

(I visit 4 on occasion around here).


----------



## Sylvia (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone. I returned the fish and they gave me a refund. I appreciate all of your input. Still looking for an Iceberg electric blue hap/Sciaenochromis Fryeri if anyone has one for sale. A longfin Bristlenose Albino Pleco would be nice too. I live in Columbus, Georgia 31904 and you can email me at [email protected]. May you all have a Blessed Day.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why not try a Want Ad in the Trading Post?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I haven't found that very useful in my area


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm sorry, the trading post is a great idea, but nobody uses it so IMO its useless here. There is never anything on there and I've never had a single response to an ad.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It was supposed to be a gentle hint that Cichlid-forum prefers to keep vendor info in Reviews and commercial transaction requests/offerings in the Trading Post. :thumb:

So, if a member has a suggestion for OP, please use PM. Thanks!

PS I have not posted very often in Trading Post. Once for nerite snails before they were popular, no response. Once for 55G used tank and I got LOTS of responses. I've purchased fish from a For Sale ad twice. It's worth a try and the more members use it and read it, the more useful it will become.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

True dat.


----------



## Sylvia (Dec 8, 2010)

I have 2 ads listed in the Trading post and I haven't gotton a response yet. It doesn't look like there's many people from Columbus, Georgia on it.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

check your inbox, i sent you a few breeders in the area that might have what youre looking for.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Pick up only is pretty limiting, try posting it with Shipping Available. Many breeders don't want to deliver or have people coming to their home/place of business for pickup.

Also it may take a week for people who don't visit the site daily to see your Want Ad.

The scientific name in the heading might attract more attention.

I have also had luck finding local people by browsing aquabid.


----------

